

Twitter Ambrose: Real-time viz of Hadoop workflows - nphase
https://github.com/twitter/ambrose

======
zxypoo
At the moment it only supports Apache Pig.

~~~
cpenner461
I see there are "future" plans for cascading and scalding, I wonder if there
are plans for regular map reduce / oozie workflow visualization. It looks
pretty neat, I'd love to use it for those runtimes...

~~~
squarecog
We don't use Azkaban or Oozie at Twitter, so we are unlikely to do that. But
we'll happily take a good pull request. I think the LinkedIn guys are
interested.

------
baconner
Does anyone actually find these chord diagrams useful? To me it seems
needlessly complex to interpret.

